# TC3 oval?



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone run a TC3 on an oval? I am tring to get mine set up for the local track. The track is a 81 foot groove Ozite flat carpet and need help with set-up and foam tire choices.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Have raced oval touring a few times, I think i used pinks on the left and purple/orange on the front right and a double pink or pink right rear.

Need to have your weights fairly balanced and ride height at whatever your track will let you get away with just make sure it is equal all the way around. I think I ran 3 grean springs and a purple right front.

I am no expert but it was running pretty good. Maybe someone else can give you some more detail.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks thats a start before I had nowhere to even start.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

I also ran no droop screw and no sway bars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If you are going to race a TC on oval, you should consider buying/making a battery tray that moves the batteries more left. Here is a company that makes trays for the TC3 & TC4 (http://www.leadingedgerccars.com/TC_3.html). There are other companies that make oval conversion chassis for touring cars. Here is a link to one of them.(http://www.xtremercracing.com/) I am not sponsored by either site, but I have seen the LeadingEdge tray on a stock TC3. It did make the car better.

Moving the batteries left will help you run a more aggressive setup allowing for better cornering and faster laps. If you stick with a stock TC, then you may need to run a slightly stiffer spring in the RR of the car as compared to the LR. This will help the car in the middle of the corner off from lifting the LR and being loose.

No matter what you do, make sure to run the chassis as low to the ground as you can get away with.


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If you are going to race a TC on oval, you should consider buying/making a battery tray that moves the batteries more left. Here is a company that makes trays for the TC3 & TC4 (http://www.leadingedgerccars.com/TC_3.html). There are other companies that make oval conversion chassis for touring cars. Here is a link to one of them.(http://www.xtremercracing.com/) I am not sponsored by either site, but I have seen the LeadingEdge tray on a stock TC3. It did make the car better.
> 
> Moving the batteries left will help you run a more aggressive setup allowing for better cornering and faster laps. If you stick with a stock TC, then you may need to run a slightly stiffer spring in the RR of the car as compared to the LR. This will help the car in the middle of the corner off from lifting the LR and being loose.
> 
> No matter what you do, make sure to run the chassis as low to the ground as you can get away with.


I agree, if you plan on running Touring Oval try to get your TC3 "Ovalized". The car will be so much easier to drive and will result in much lower lap times.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I think I am going to get that extreme conversion and slap ole donkey punch around a little if he will run stock!!!! lol

I figure I will get a shot at him every 5 laps when he is lapping me...lol


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

brian0525 said:


> Yeah I think I am going to get that extreme conversion and slap ole donkey punch around a little if he will run stock!!!! lol
> 
> I figure I will get a shot at him every 5 laps when he is lapping me...lol


Who are you talking about?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

you donkey dung !!!


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Donkey Dung huh..............

Oh it's on now "Donkey Dung JR."


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well Tony, will you be running 19t only at Greeneville or stock touring oval?

If you can get a few to show for some stock I will get that conversion and let my boy drive it.


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Looks to be 6-cell stock w/truck bodies. I think that is what we will be running at the Birds so that's what I'll be testing.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

theres a 30 page thread on TC-O in the general oval section. Check it out.... Tony has added a huge amount of his expertise there...


----------

